# Wyndham Party Weekends



## Sandy VDH (Jun 24, 2013)

Has anyone done one of these before?  I was considering one in San Antonio, but they weekend one was already booked up.

Curious on any feedback from anyone who has gone to one.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 25, 2013)

Did one in San Diego several years ago. Plan on doing a final "group" sales meeting @ the end. It was a relaxing and fun weekend otherwise. Came away with nice gifts, "free" accommodations, a couple of mid-quality meals and good conversation with new people. If you're good with navigating the hard-push @ then end, go. Otherwise, wouldn't recommend.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 25, 2013)

BellaWyn said:


> Did one in San Diego several years ago. Plan on doing a final "group" sales meeting @ the end. It was a relaxing and fun weekend otherwise. Came away with nice gifts, "free" accommodations, a couple of mid-quality meals and good conversation with new people. If you're good with navigating the hard-push @ then end, go. Otherwise, wouldn't recommend.



Ditto that. 
I did one in the Canterbury in SF. The main "gift" was watching a Giants game in a luxury box including all the food beer and wine I wanted. Plus there was a welcome dinner at the Canterbury. And 3 nights at the Wyndham Canterbury. Aside from the sales presentation that lasted less then the promised 2 hrs. The weekend was a blast.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 25, 2013)

Just like other resorts, who do something similar, the only condition is attending a sales presentation for you and your guest.

TS


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2013)

I crashed the Welcome Party once on Friday night. Very good drinks and appititizers. Seeing the owning couple and their good friend couple - all I thought was, "Will they all still be great buddies in a month?" A weekend LONG sales presentation!

PS They had flown specialized (and high closing) sales staff in from thru out the US. Slick and smooth - this is NOT your ordinary Owner's Update sales session for 90 minutes.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 25, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> A weekend LONG sales presentation!
> 
> PS They had flown specialized (and high closing) sales staff in from thru out the US. Slick and smooth - this is NOT your ordinary Owner's Update sales session for 90 minutes.



We didn't really get hit with the tedium of the sales part of it until the end, but we knew it was coming. And Linda's right, they bring in the top sales people. I took the "opportunity" to interview most of them under the guise of casual conversation to get their sales history, backgrounds and what resort sales offices they had worked in. Slick = chatty and they did plenty. It was amusing actually to observe the chest pounding. And there was useful information we obtained that we've been able to use to our advantage.

Overall, it wasn't miserable and we had a pretty fun time. Even got a rental out of it. We knew what was coming at us going in and navigated the sales part with no loss of $$.  Would we do it again...  Probably not. No time for that these days.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 25, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> I crashed the Welcome Party once on Friday night. Very good drinks and appititizers. Seeing the owning couple and their good friend couple - all I thought was, "Will they all still be great buddies in a month?" A weekend LONG sales presentation!
> 
> PS They had flown specialized (and high closing) sales staff in from thru out the US. Slick and smooth - this is NOT your ordinary Owner's Update sales session for 90 minutes.



On the party weekend I was on, everyone there were owners, no guests. Yes I am sure they brought in there top sales closers. It was probably the most intense sales presentation I have been on.  She wasted 2hrs of my time but I wasted 2hrs of her time too. Was it worth the 2 hrs for what I got that weekend? Absolutely. Even my wife, who hates the presentation, felt it was worth it. That said, if you have read my other posts, you see that I like the sales presentations. I guess I shouldn't put it that way. I wouldn't do them it they weren't paying me in some way to do them. And the party weekend is a pretty big payday for 2 hrs of work. And it is hard work. They are good at what they do. So if thinking about going into a high pressure sales presentation makes you sweat, don't go to a party weekend. However, the OP didn't mention if she was doing a point based party weekend which cost about 600k points per couple. Don't think that is worth the point cost.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2013)

Put it clear-er: *I "gate crashed" the Friday Meet & Greet Party.* I own Wyndham points and knew the resort. I was wondering what the goings on with the floosies riding the elevator with me - way too dressed and heavier than normal "Wyndham Guest" makeup. So, I just tagged along and chatted on as we went thru the "checkoff person". Additional (local) Sales Staff for the party - pretty girls. Very good drinks and appetitizers - so I hung out and chatted up the couples. When the sales staff working the party started to collect their assigned people for dinner at a nearby restrauant, I split, as did most of the "unassigned party girls".


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 25, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> I was wondering what the goings on with the floosies riding the elevator with me......., I split, as did most of the "unassigned party girls".



We didn't have any of that at ours.  Just a nice collection of Wyndham Owners -- mostly couples.  

Maybe they do it differently in the SoEast.  No gate crashers either.  Go figure.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 25, 2013)

I was looking at the cash purchase.  They have some interesting weekend activities at some good prices.  So I was intrigued. 

I know I would have to put up with the high pressure sales presentation and only in some cases depending on what they are offering, it might be worth it.


----------



## markb53 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I was looking at the cash purchase.  They have some interesting weekend activities at some good prices.  So I was intrigued.
> 
> I know I would have to put up with the high pressure sales presentation and only in some cases depending on what they are offering, it might be worth it.



I thought the guest services person in charge of the Party Weekend, who wasn't part of the sales staff, was great. She did everything possible to make the weekend fabulous for everyone. I got to talk to her a little. She loved her job. And her favorite part was organizing the party weekends. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rebels (Jun 27, 2013)

We went to one of these is AZ a couple of years ago.  We stayed in Goodyear at the 5 star Wigwam Resort. It was a great weekend with heavy snacks and drinks Friday night, breakfast Saturday morning and dinner, drinks and box seats at a Celine Deon concert.  

But as others said be prepared to a major sells pitch that will last at least two hours and probably more.

Was it worth it? YES if you can say no.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jun 27, 2013)

markb53 said:


> Ditto that.
> I did one in the Canterbury in SF. The main "gift" was watching a Giants game in a luxury box including all the food beer and wine I wanted. Plus there was a welcome dinner at the Canterbury. And 3 nights at the Wyndham Canterbury. Aside from the sales presentation that lasted less then the promised 2 hrs. The weekend was a blast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That sounds great actually.  My husband would love that luxury box for a Giants game...

Are the offering anything for SF this year ?

How would I find out?


----------



## markb53 (Jun 28, 2013)

lilpooh108 said:


> That sounds great actually.  My husband would love that luxury box for a Giants game...
> 
> Are the offering anything for SF this year ?
> 
> How would I find out?



I don't know, they cold called me. I am assuming they won't invite me again. Since I didn't buy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

